# Meerforelle braun oder nicht?



## Dr. Komix (2. Januar 2006)

Moin Moin

Ich habe erst im November mein schein gemacht. Also bin ich mit einem kolegen der loswollte nach den 2tem weinachtstag los auf fehmarn.

Meerforelle hieß die beute. bei windstärke 5 bis 7 war es alles andere als schöhn aber der schnee und ein paar sonnenstrahlen machten den tag doch erträglich. 

mein kolege hatte als erster einen biss da er mit seiner 3,30m rute weiter und mit seiner twinpower auch besser dran war als ich mit meiner noname 2,70 rute. 
er hate eien 45 mefo die seiner meinung braun war. ok 

eine stunde später hatte ich so ein zucken in der rute und sie begann sich zu biegen mein erster fisch dieses jahr. 
eine 48 mefo :q  aber braun denke ich aber:

Wie sieht eine braune und eine nicht braune aus? fotos?
welche rutenlänge sollte man haben mit welchem wurfgewicht? 2,70 oder doch 3,30?

danke für die antworten. dr. Komix


----------



## HD4ever (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

*die* hier sind *nicht* braun ! :m
zum Watangeln bevorzugte ich immer ne möglichst längere Rute , meine ist 3,1m ... manchmal kommt es halt doch auf die Weite an .....


----------



## Böx (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

Eine "nicht braune" Meerforelle ist ganz silberblank und hat lose Schuppen. Das soll heissen die schuppen lösen sich sehr leicht von der Haut.

Eine braune ist eigentlich Definitionsache. Für die einen ist das eine Mefo im kompletten Laichkleid für mich reicht es aber eigentlich schon wenn eine etwas angefärbt ist.


----------



## Böx (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

Die in diesem Thread sind braun

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64269&highlight=angef%E4rbt


----------



## detlefb (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

@ Böx, 1A rausgesucht#6 


@ Dr. Komix, bzgl der Rutenlänge schau dir dochmal diesen Thread an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57072

Das hängt auch ein wenig mit der Körperlange zusammen. nur so zum Bleistift,
ich bin 192cm und fische eine 3,30m. Da komm ich besser mit klar als der 3,10m vorher.
Das must am Besten selber austesten.


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

HI,

Habe auch noch zwei Bilder dazu:

Silberblank:




(z.B. auf dem Stein sieht man viele, lose Schuppen -> sie sitzen extrem lose!)

Und britzebraun (sogar mit gut sichtbarem Laichhaken):




Schuppen sitzen bombenfest und brauner gehts kaum  
Im Zweifel immer an die Schuppen halten und im Zweifelsfall eher releasen denn mitnehmen #6 

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

Tja so ist`s mit den "braunen" Meerforellen. |rolleyes 
Das mit den leicht zu lösenden Schuppen ist schon richtig, aber bitte nicht am Fisch "rumpulen", nach dem Motto, "die Schuppen sind doch lose, oder???". #d  Wenn es gut zu erkennen ist, und bitte erhrlich zu sich selber sein, dann bitte wieder in die Fluten damit. #6 
Aber so ist es halt in S-H.
In M-V sieht`s da ja bekanntlich anders aus. Und ich persönlich finde es gut so! #6 Feste Schonzeiten verhindern "Missverständnisse" zu vermeiden.
Allerdings würde ich dennoch dafür plädieren, auch außerhalb dieser Schonzeit, sozusagen als einen gesetzlich Vorgschlag, auch gefärbte Fische zurückzusetzen. #6 Das sollte dann aber auch nur eine Empfehlug sein!

Was das "richtige" Angelgerät angeht, so sind hier im Board wohl schon ganze Romane verfasst worden. Eine wichtige Hilfe ist der entsprechende Thead bezüglich der Ruten und Rollen. Aber es hängt natürlich viel vom Geldbeutel, den Vorlieben des Anglers und nicht zuletzt auch von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab.
Ich fische z.B. die Magna Matrix MX9 3,10 m von Balzer.
Meine Rollen: Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA und Quantum Cabo 40. #h


----------



## detlefb (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so ist es halt in S-H.



Och Rolf, ich bin sicher  das die Regelung in S-H recht gut funktioniert. Es muss doch nicht wirklich alles in Beton gegossen werden.
Sonst schreibt uns der Gesetzgeber irgendwann noch vor wie wir das Klopapier zugebrauchen haben.:m


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

HI,



> aber bitte nicht am Fisch "rumpulen",


 
Stimmt natürlich; manchmal hilft aber ein leichtes "Antesten" um sicher zu gehen. Lieber ein paar Schuppen weniger als eine im Grunde gefärbte Forelle in die Pfanne zu werfen  

Die allermeisten Mefo-Angler die ich kenne, setzen alles, was auch nur im Ansatz gefärbt sein könnte zurück. Ich mache mir diesbezüglich keine Sorgen. Eher würde ich eine Fangbegrenzung von 2 Fischen/Tag sinnvoll finden denn z.B. der alljährliche Weissenhaus"raubbau" zumindest der letzten 2 Jahre macht mir fast mehr Sorgen als eine versehentlich entnommende gefärbte Forelle...

#h


----------



## detlefb (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> finden denn z.B. der alljährliche Weissenhaus"raubbau" zumindest der letzten 2 Jahre macht mir fast mehr Sorgen als eine versehentlich entnommende gefärbte Forelle...



Don't worry, mit den weiter einbrechenden Dorschbeständen, wird sich die Meerforelle immer mehr durchsetzen. Was auch immer in Gesetze verfasst wird muss auch kontrolliert werden. Und wer von uns hält sich immer an die Verkehrsregeln??

Edit... irgendwas stimmt nicht mit der von mir verwendeten Codepage????ääüüüöö.....Edit


----------



## Böx (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee! Aber die gilt dann natürlich nur für euch Nordlichter versteht sich, oder? |uhoh:

Ne, im Ernst ich finde keine schlechte Idee, obwohl es wohl nie soweit kommen wird.


----------



## theactor (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

HI,



> Aber die gilt dann natürlich nur für euch Nordlichter versteht sich, oder? |uhoh:


Da hätte ich auch nichts gegen 



> obwohl es wohl nie soweit kommen wird.


Das stimmt, wie auch Detlef's Unkontrollierbarkeitsargument stimmig ist; aber man kann ja ein bisschen träumen  

#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*

@ detlef

Im Grunde genommen hast du ja recht, a b e r  mit der "Farbenblindheit" einiger Angler bezüglich der Meerforellen ist das halt so ne Sache. Da sind wir doch sicherlich einer Meinung, oder!!! |splat2:  :q 
Leicht abgefärbt, #d 
Ist Farbe zu sehen, ist Sie braun. Fertig!!!  
Und was ne Fangbegrenzung angeht, die haben wir hier in M-V ja.
Aber jetzt bitte nicht wieder mit "Kontrolle der Gesetze" kommen.


----------



## detlefb (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meerforelle braun oder nicht?*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ne Fangbegrenzung angeht, die haben wir hier in M-V ja.




Gilt diese Begrenzung auch für die Netzstellende Gilde? Nein sicher nicht.#q 
Aber las uns hier lieber aufhören. Mein Teil zwischen Kopf und Schulter wird schon wieder ganz rot.

Wollen wir nicht im März mal los. Ich dachte so an die Stelle wo ich meine erste Mefo verhaftet habe???


----------

